# Daiwa Lexa 100 Line Counter- right hand



## LDUBS (May 17, 2018)

I bought one of these reels in December. I like it a lot because of the compact size. I've been trying to buy a second one for some time now (at least 2 months). No one has them. People I've asked don't seem to know for sure when they expect them to come in. I asked Daiwa but never heard back. I guess they are either very popular are there is some issue I'm not aware of. 

They do make a digital model that is similar, but it is more $$ and I'm leery of problems with the digital display. I guess I'm more comfortable with the mechanical counter. Kind of frustrating but I guess I'll live. Place I bought the original one will let me know when they get some in.


----------



## LDUBS (May 18, 2018)

Unbelievable. About 3 hours after making this post I checked BPS just for the heck of it. They now have them in stock. 

TB.net has some good karma going on.


----------

